# Lily Of the Valley Soap



## 2lilboots (Mar 1, 2013)

I just cut this soap yesterday.  I used cocoa butter instead of shea butter this time.  I bought the FO from ED (they call if Lily Valley) and it is awesome.  Nice sweet and strong,soaped beautifully.  I used an end piece in the shower today and it was wonderful!


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks beautiful!  My mom loves lily of the valley.  I made her some liquid soap with lily of the valley scent from BB.  What did you use to get the pretty green?


----------



## Hazel (Mar 1, 2013)

Those are gorgeous! You did a great job with the coloration to make it resemble the real flower.


----------



## Badger (Mar 1, 2013)

The is beautiful and I bet it smells wonderful.  I do not like many floral scents, but I have always liked Lily of the Valley.


----------



## dianne70 (Mar 1, 2013)

absolutely gorgeous    Love the swirl


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 2, 2013)

That's beautiful. You do amazing work!


----------



## RocknRoll (Mar 2, 2013)

love the green and white! Looks very beautiful!


----------



## hlee (Mar 2, 2013)

love this, beautiful, and lily of the valley too.


----------



## Mepooooo (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, my mom uses -link removed - soap from -reference removed -. Any handmade recipe?


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 2, 2013)

Thank you all.  I used green oxide for the colorant.  I used a touch of TD for the white(made it more of a cream color, but it works).  I have been working on my flower theme.  My mother always had lily of the valley flowers in her flowerbeds along with her roses.  She had such huge flower beds with so many different flowers.  I did the zinnia type peppermint cupcakes about a month ago.  Even the Rose Garden FO I bought from ED soaped great and the scent is true and strong.  I want to do a lilac soap, and a hyacinth.  And I am trying to figure out how to pipe pansies so I can make a soap with that decor as well.  And last a hydrangia.  So that is my spring soaping plans.  

I am not sure what you mean by any handmade recipe.  I use a basic recipe of OO, CO, PO, and Castor oil.  I change out my butters between shea, cocoa, and mango.  I either add coconut milk or condensed goats milk at trace.  When I do a beer soap I split the milk amount and do half beer and half milk.  And I always use cruelty free tussah silk in my lye/water solution.


----------



## ruby61 (Mar 2, 2013)

Love lily of valley scent.  I've never tried fo/eo from ed i am goung to have to give them a look.  Your soap is very pretty.


----------



## deb8907 (Mar 2, 2013)

That looks fabulous!  Love your swirl, it does resemble lilly of the valley!


----------



## Momonga (Mar 2, 2013)

Do you find Thant floral FOs trace a little faster, and have any particular technique for working with it?  This is something I have read about in a couple of places, but you seem to like soaping with them.  I have a few I want to try.


----------



## Lion Of Judah (Mar 2, 2013)

beautiful swirls and a lovely bar to match ... congrats!  how long does your bars last with single use ?


----------

